# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Robot Plans/Ideas?

## cuunguyen

Hi Everyone!Fun Friday Project Idea!I find myself with an extra set of Reprap electronics. (Ramps 1.4, Adruino Mega, and Stepper controllers). Is anyone aware of a robotic project that use these electronics?I am interested in using my printer to build the basic parts, then using these electronics to wire up some type of small robot project (probably a robotic arm).I am fine designing and making the hardware on my own, designing the physical robot, but I would need software compatible with the ramps board that could run the robot.Thanks everyone! Happy Friday.

----------

